# Quest 9pm - 3am



## turt (Jun 12, 2018)

I was working a quest (Give 17 rides between 9pm - 3am and get a bonus). On any given day, when I drive, my rider requests are back to back pretty much and this quest night was no different. UNTIL I reached about halfway thru the quest. I was making quick work of it and thinking I would finish early and all of the sudden NO requests. So I pulled over in a parking lot in front of an apartment building on a main thoroughfare. After waiting about 15 minutes I turned on the customer Uber app to see if I was surrounded by other drivers and I wasn’t so I stayed put. Another 10 minutes past and still no requests when I see a person walk out of the apartment building and sit on a bench right next to me. I’m watching the customer app when I see an Uber driver approaching us on the main thoroughfare. I’m thinking I’m going to see a fellow Uber driver pass by but nope; this Uber driver pulled into the same parking lot I’m in and picked up the person sitting on the bench right next to me!!!! I’ve been waiting for almost 30 minutes and I’m right next to the guy WTH!!! FYI my star rating is 91%, acceptance rate 92%, cancellation rate 3%. I’ve tried working the quest offers twice now and haven’t been able to complete them because the rider requests dry up or slow up. Think I should continue with quest opportunities?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Was this for weeknight or weekend? It’s been speculated that Uber will throttle your pings when you are close to completing a quest. Remember quests are mainly for Uber’s benefit, which is to keep you on the road longer.


----------



## turt (Jun 12, 2018)

It was a weekend. When Uber ‘throttles’ our pings to keep us on the road longer Uber jeopardizes our chances of completing the quest. It shows that Uber could care less about the driver. Case in point: The first time I worked a quest my rider requests suddenly slowed up. I was committed to finishing the quest so I stuck with it. Had about 45 minutes left and needed to complete 3 more rides. My next rider needed to a 25 minute ride to the suburbs. After completing it I had about 20 minutes to complete the last 2 rides but didn’t get any more requests. BOOM....didn’t finish the quest after working 6 hours trying to complete it.

If Uber ‘throttled’ my trip requests they cost me money and shows they have little intention of paying me the quest bonus they have offered.


----------



## RedCamry (May 23, 2016)

turt said:


> I was working a quest (Give 17 rides between 9pm - 3am and get a bonus). On any given day, when I drive, my rider requests are back to back pretty much and this quest night was no different. UNTIL I reached about halfway thru the quest. I was making quick work of it and thinking I would finish early and all of the sudden NO requests. So I pulled over in a parking lot in front of an apartment building on a main thoroughfare. After waiting about 15 minutes I turned on the customer Uber app to see if I was surrounded by other drivers and I wasn't so I stayed put. Another 10 minutes past and still no requests when I see a person walk out of the apartment building and sit on a bench right next to me. I'm watching the customer app when I see an Uber driver approaching us on the main thoroughfare. I'm thinking I'm going to see a fellow Uber driver pass by but nope; this Uber driver pulled into the same parking lot I'm in and picked up the person sitting on the bench right next to me!!!! I've been waiting for almost 30 minutes and I'm right next to the guy WTH!!! FYI my star rating is 91%, acceptance rate 92%, cancellation rate 3%. I've tried working the quest offers twice now and haven't been able to complete them because the rider requests dry up or slow up. Think I should continue with quest opportunities?


welcome to Uber! they did this to me allll the time in Los Angeles... sad to see they are still doing this... they know how many rides you are taking, what you need to reach, etc... they will manipulate pings and keep you from reaching their goal, all while making more and more money for themselves. I've had a friend try to request me to complete a goal before, when I'm right next to him, and I wouldn't even show up as a driver, they would ping somebody else further away. This was 2 years ago - I knew then Uber was a SCAM!


----------



## Mamasays (Jul 17, 2018)

turt said:


> I was working a quest (Give 17 rides between 9pm - 3am and get a bonus). On any given day, when I drive, my rider requests are back to back pretty much and this quest night was no different. UNTIL I reached about halfway thru the quest. I was making quick work of it and thinking I would finish early and all of the sudden NO requests. So I pulled over in a parking lot in front of an apartment building on a main thoroughfare. After waiting about 15 minutes I turned on the customer Uber app to see if I was surrounded by other drivers and I wasn't so I stayed put. Another 10 minutes past and still no requests when I see a person walk out of the apartment building and sit on a bench right next to me. I'm watching the customer app when I see an Uber driver approaching us on the main thoroughfare. I'm thinking I'm going to see a fellow Uber driver pass by but nope; this Uber driver pulled into the same parking lot I'm in and picked up the person sitting on the bench right next to me!!!! I've been waiting for almost 30 minutes and I'm right next to the guy WTH!!! FYI my star rating is 91%, acceptance rate 92%, cancellation rate 3%. I've tried working the quest offers twice now and haven't been able to complete them because the rider requests dry up or slow up. Think I should continue with quest opportunities?


Same thing happens to me during a surge that pops up with me in the middle of it and I never get a ride. I have 5 star plus 100% acceptance


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

I didn't realize we could see drivers on the rider app that had already accepted a ride and were on the way to pickup. I normally see guys disappear when they get a ride request. They'll reappear if they decline, or stay gone if accept. 

I've had similar frustrations on the rare time I get to pursue a quest. It has never been the usual back-to-back night where rides are hitting before finishing the previous. It's a night with requests 17 minutes away, no requests, and trips that take me deep into the burbs where I have to dead head it back into civilization. Sucks.


----------



## YesYouCanTipCash (Jul 26, 2018)

turt said:


> I was working a quest (Give 17 rides between 9pm - 3am and get a bonus). On any given day, when I drive, my rider requests are back to back pretty much and this quest night was no different. UNTIL I reached about halfway thru the quest. I was making quick work of it and thinking I would finish early and all of the sudden NO requests. So I pulled over in a parking lot in front of an apartment building on a main thoroughfare. After waiting about 15 minutes I turned on the customer Uber app to see if I was surrounded by other drivers and I wasn't so I stayed put. Another 10 minutes past and still no requests when I see a person walk out of the apartment building and sit on a bench right next to me. I'm watching the customer app when I see an Uber driver approaching us on the main thoroughfare. I'm thinking I'm going to see a fellow Uber driver pass by but nope; this Uber driver pulled into the same parking lot I'm in and picked up the person sitting on the bench right next to me!!!! I've been waiting for almost 30 minutes and I'm right next to the guy WTH!!! FYI my star rating is 91%, acceptance rate 92%, cancellation rate 3%. I've tried working the quest offers twice now and haven't been able to complete them because the rider requests dry up or slow up. Think I should continue with quest opportunities?


I've noticed the same thing. About half way through the Quest the rides start to dry up, or you get rides that are going way out into the suburbs (not that I mind long rides), so then you have used up 30 minutes on one ride and are out in the sticks. I have hit a few of the lower Quest numbers (13 out of 15 etc) over the past few weeks, but have missed quite a few as well. Thing is, I am working times when I know there are riders waiting, but they are not sending them my way.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So uber kills your incoming ride requests halfway through a promotion?

S̶t̶r̶a̶n̶g̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶d̶o̶e̶s̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶s̶o̶u̶n̶d̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶u̶b̶e̶r̶ ̶w̶e̶ ̶a̶l̶l ̶k̶n̶o̶w̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶l̶o̶v̶e̶.̶

yeah... it does.


This is not a surprise at all.


----------

